# error fix



## revona12 (Nov 12, 2009)

i downloaded this program error fix and it was spywhare it did a back up of my computer and the back up is in system restore and it is taken over my computer when i do a scan with avast security it comes up on there every scan and goes to quarentine
my computer
it is slow
it frezing up 
when trying to open internet explorer it takes for ages and then it might have 4 pages come up so try to drop them one at a time the hole lot close taen me ages to do anything with the computer 
have done your scan of dds will enclose it
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT

DDS (Ver_09-10-26.01)

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 15/09/2008 1:18:42 PM
System Uptime: 11/12/2009 11:47:56 AM (-692 hours ago)

Motherboard: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD | | MS-6533
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz | Socket 478 | 1991/100mhz

==== Disk Partitions =========================

C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 37 GiB total, 27.269 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()

==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============

Class GUID: {4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: SiS 651
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6325&SUBSYS_53391462&REV_00\4&3525EC23&0&0008
Manufacturer: SiS
Name: SiS 651
PNP Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6325&SUBSYS_53391462&REV_00\4&3525EC23&0&0008
Service: SiS315

==== System Restore Points ===================

RP289: 6/10/2009 12:10:39 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP290: 6/10/2009 8:07:08 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP291: 7/10/2009 5:05:21 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP292: 8/10/2009 8:05:01 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP293: 11/10/2009 3:28:26 PM - System Checkpoint
RP294: 12/10/2009 4:10:06 PM - System Checkpoint
RP295: 13/10/2009 12:22:14 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP296: 14/10/2009 3:05:01 PM - System Checkpoint
RP297: 15/10/2009 3:02:46 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP298: 16/10/2009 7:01:54 PM - System Checkpoint
RP299: 18/10/2009 5:02:55 PM - System Checkpoint
RP300: 1/11/2009 4:41:05 AM - Installed Error Fix
RP301: 22/10/2009 2:18:56 PM - Before Cleaning
RP302: 22/10/2009 2:55:58 PM - Removed Adobe Reader 8.1.7
RP303: 22/10/2009 2:58:49 PM - Installed Adobe Reader 9.1.
RP304: 22/10/2009 3:10:13 PM - Installed Java(TM) 6 Update 16
RP305: 22/10/2009 3:26:38 PM - Before Updating
RP306: 22/10/2009 4:40:40 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP307: 23/10/2009 7:14:58 AM - Before Updating
RP308: 23/10/2009 7:39:04 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP309: 23/10/2009 9:36:36 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP310: 24/10/2009 6:20:26 PM - System Checkpoint
RP311: 26/10/2009 2:51:47 PM - System Checkpoint
RP312: 27/10/2009 2:53:49 PM - System Checkpoint
RP313: 28/10/2009 11:02:03 PM - System Checkpoint
RP314: 30/10/2009 1:13:37 AM - System Checkpoint
RP315: 1/11/2009 4:40:46 AM - Removed Error Fix
RP316: 1/11/2009 2:38:17 AM - System Checkpoint
RP317: 2/11/2009 2:56:39 AM - System Checkpoint
RP318: 3/11/2009 1:23:56 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP319: 3/11/2009 2:35:07 PM - Installed SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
RP320: 4/11/2009 12:16:02 PM - Installed Java(TM) 6 Update 17
RP321: 5/11/2009 12:32:40 PM - System Checkpoint
RP322: 6/11/2009 12:57:51 PM - System Checkpoint
RP323: 7/11/2009 1:52:02 PM - System Checkpoint
RP324: 8/11/2009 2:46:48 PM - System Checkpoint
RP325: 9/11/2009 3:39:11 PM - System Checkpoint
RP326: 10/11/2009 4:24:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP327: 11/11/2009 12:48:45 PM - Software Distribution Service 3.0

==== Installed Programs ======================

a-squared Free 4.5
a-squared HiJackFree 3.1
Abexo Registry Cleaner
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.2
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Alchemy Deluxe 1.6
avast! Antivirus
BookWorm Deluxe 1.03
CCleaner
CNET TechTracker
ebgcInfra
ebgcRes
ebgcSDK
EPSON Attach To Email
EPSON Copy Utility 3
EPSON Easy Photo Print
EPSON File Manager
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON Scan
EPSON Scan Assistant
EPSON Web-To-Page
ESCX3900 User's Guide
Glary Utilities 2.17.0.776
HLP Free PC Cleaner 1.3
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Java(TM) 6 Update 17
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
LimeWire 4.18.8
Logitech Desktop Messenger
Logitech Print Service
Logitech QuickCam Software
Logitech® Camera Driver
Mahjong Escape: Ancient Japan
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB953297)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Nero - Burning Rom
OGA Notifier 1.7.0105.35.0
PIF DESIGNER
Realtek RTL8139/810x Fast Ethernet NIC Driver Setup
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 8
Spybot - Search & Destroy
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
TuneXP 1.5
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB973874)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976749)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live SkyDrive Upload Tool
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
Yahoo! Search Protection
Yahoo! Software Update
Yahoo!7 Messenger
Zuma Deluxe 1.0
Zylom Games Player Plugin

==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========

7/11/2009 5:29:54 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7022] - The Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service hung on starting.
7/11/2009 2:19:21 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The a-squared Free Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 0 milliseconds: Restart the service.
7/11/2009 12:50:25 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The avast! Web Scanner service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
7/11/2009 12:44:13 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the avast! Web Scanner service to connect.
7/11/2009 12:44:13 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The avast! Web Scanner service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
7/11/2009 1:07:52 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7011] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the Dnscache service.
12/11/2009 1:09:24 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The SASDIFSV service failed to start due to the following error: Cannot create a file when that file already exists.
10/11/2009 1:16:32 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7009] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Windows CardSpace service to connect.
10/11/2009 1:16:32 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Windows CardSpace service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

==== End Of File ===========================
DDS (Ver_09-10-26.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by Heather at 15:03:45.82 on Thu 12/11/2009
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.223.43 [GMT 8:00]

AV: avast! antivirus 4.8.1356 [VPS 091111-1] *On-access scanning enabled* (Updated) {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}

============== Running Processes ===============

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\a-squared Free\a2service.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVComsX.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\811W7R8T\dds[1].scr

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com.au/
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://au.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://au.search.yahoo.com
BHO: {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - No File
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6f74-2d53-2644-206d7942484f} - c:\progra~1\spybot~1\SDHelper.dll
BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class: {e7e6f031-17ce-4c07-bc86-eabfe594f69c} - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class: {e99421fb-68dd-40f0-b4ac-b7027cae2f1a} - c:\program files\epson\epson web-to-page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
TB: EPSON Web-To-Page: {ee5d279f-081b-4404-994d-c6b60aaeba6d} - c:\program files\epson\epson web-to-page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
TB: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - No File


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need to do the Virus scan in Safe Mode. Install malwarebytes, boot into Safe Mode and do a Complete Scan.


----------

